# I've Been Framed!



## Dean_Gretsch (Jul 26, 2019)




----------



## ronlane (Jul 26, 2019)

Nice Dean. Those suckers are hard for me to capture.


----------



## D7K (Jul 26, 2019)

Very Nice, Love that the wings are visible as well.... (Kind of looks a little like long expo Dean?)


----------



## zulu42 (Jul 26, 2019)

Nice shooting!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jul 26, 2019)

ronlane said:


> Nice Dean. Those suckers are hard for me to capture.


Thanks, Ron. They are very hard. This one is a bit soft, but was the only one I kept out of probably 50-60 tries!


D7K said:


> Very Nice, Love that the wings are visible as well.... (Kind of looks a little like long expo Dean?)


Lol...Actually the opposite. Had to switch to shutter priority and shoot fast! Thank you!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jul 26, 2019)

zulu42 said:


> Nice shooting!



Thank you, Zulu!


----------



## D7K (Jul 26, 2019)

D7K said:


> Very Nice, Love that the wings are visible as well.... (Kind of looks a little like long expo Dean?)


Lol...Actually the opposite. Had to switch to shutter priority and shoot fast! Thank you![/QUOTE]

I even found myself switching to Shutter priority lately with some of the shooting I've been doing, it's very rare I use it, but then again, I'm usually shooting things that have not moved in thousands of years haha! Let alone moving thousands of times per second!


----------



## zulu42 (Jul 26, 2019)

To a hummingbird, anything 1/1000 or slower_* is*_ a long exposure


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jul 26, 2019)

D7K said:


> I even found myself switching to Shutter priority lately with some of the shooting I've been doing, it's very rare I use it, but then again, I'm usually shooting things that have not moved in thousands of years haha! Let alone moving thousands of times per second!



Yes, I rarely use shutter also. Hummingbirds, aircraft and racing are types I don't do a lot of, but I am lost without shutter priority when I do.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jul 26, 2019)

zulu42 said:


> To a hummingbird, anything 1/1000 or slower_* is*_ a long exposure



Amen!


----------



## RowdyRay (Jul 26, 2019)

Very nice!


----------



## edsland (Jul 27, 2019)

Nice hummer, I have 2 that hang around our camper every 12 minutes I’ll have to work at getting one. They aren’t the easiest


----------



## Flying Panda (Jul 27, 2019)

Nice capture Dean!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jul 27, 2019)

RowdyRay said:


> Very nice!





edsland said:


> Nice hummer, I have 2 that hang around our camper every 12 minutes I’ll have to work at getting one. They aren’t the easiest





Flying Panda said:


> Nice capture Dean!



Thanks much!


----------



## Scott Whaley (Jul 27, 2019)

Nice shot,  Dean.  I have not had the chance to get one in flight.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jul 28, 2019)

Thank you. I usually get one every year, but this one was late because of all the rain.


----------



## zombiesniper (Jul 28, 2019)

Very nice.


----------



## Photo Lady (Jul 28, 2019)

Great shot


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jul 28, 2019)

zombiesniper said:


> Very nice.





Photo Lady said:


> Great shot


Thank you both very much.


----------



## CherylL (Jul 28, 2019)

Great shot!  I like the detail on the bird.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jul 28, 2019)

CherylL said:


> Great shot!  I like the detail on the bird.



Thank you. I think you deserve a reward!




 
2


----------



## CherylL (Jul 28, 2019)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> CherylL said:
> 
> 
> > Great shot!  I like the detail on the bird.
> ...



Wow!  Lots of detail so close up.


----------



## Winona (Jul 30, 2019)

The last two are nice and sharp! I actually find them easier than other birds because they are not afraid. I can stay next to the feeder, focus, and they keep coming. I have to be careful of being run into when they gett chasing each other!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jul 30, 2019)

CherylL said:


> Dean_Gretsch said:
> 
> 
> > CherylL said:
> ...





Winona said:


> The last two are nice and sharp! I actually find them easier than other birds because they are not afraid. I can stay next to the feeder, focus, and they keep coming. I have to be careful of being run into when they gett chasing each other!



Thanks much! We have at least 3 regulars and they are always chasing each other away. I always marvel at the picture with multiple birds feeding at the same time. I wonder why ours are so greedy


----------



## K9Kirk (Jul 31, 2019)

Almost escaped me, very nice pics!


----------



## RVT1K (Jul 31, 2019)

edsland said:


> Nice hummer, I have 2 that hang around our camper every 12 minutes I’ll have to work at getting one. They aren’t the easiest



I have much better success with the females as the tend to behave differently. The females are far more likely to hover in one spot, move in to feed, and then return to hovering in the same spot. 

The males are far more inclined to dive in, eat, and leave. But they often will perch nearby to keep an eye on things.

I just returned from friends in MD and spent a lot of time photographing "their" hummingbirds. There were two males who were far more interested in protecting territory than eating, the boneheads would even chase the females away! 

I also will typically shoot in Aperture Priority to help get a little more depth of focus and adjust the ISO to get a shutter speed I want. But don't get too hung up on super-high shutter speeds, I've gotten good shots at 1/800 sec and even a little lower.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jul 31, 2019)

K9Kirk said:


> Almost escaped me, very nice pics!


Better late than never! Thank you much.


RVT1K said:


> edsland said:
> 
> 
> > Nice hummer, I have 2 that hang around our camper every 12 minutes I’ll have to work at getting one. They aren’t the easiest
> ...



Thank you for all that info. Makes sense.


----------

